# Honda EU2200i Exhaust Extension Hose / Tubing



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

I have been doing some research to determine the best option for the subject above. I had a muffler shop weld the exhaust port extension. The genny is used to power a few lights and appliances at the cabin and it runs in a four by four
wooden container. This new model has the CO detector so I need to extend the exhaust. I've read many mixed reviews for flexible silicone and steel tubing. The fitting OD is 1". Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

In not sure how you have the box configured but I would have likely went for this.









EUX2 Exhaust System for Honda EU2000i EU20i EU2200i EU22i | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EUX2 Exhaust System for Honda EU2000i EU20i EU2200i EU22i at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





My preference between steel tube or silicone hose… silicone hose.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> In not sure how you have the box configured but I would have likely went for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am leaning toward the silicone. The generator box (not fancy) is on the left side of the attached pic. Zoom in to see. Regards,.....Tom


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup on the silicone hose.
you can run the other adapter as well and suspend the silicone inside that to help cool the silicone.
and then run to a genturi exhaust style of gen stack to get the noise up in the air.
and then use the cones to break up the sound every 6 feet to stop the resonance on the stack.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for your recommendations....Cheers!


----------



## Macko (Jul 12, 2021)

I don’t recommend this but saw where you can also disconnect the co2 sensor.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't have a whole lot to add. This subject caught my attention though. I am really curious to see the set up once the OP gets this going. Can you take some detailed pictures showing what you come up with? I would also be curious as to what all you run in your cabin.

Just a note - if you have not run the generator yet especially - think about getting an hour meter installed on yours so you can keep track of run time and maintenance intervals. Had I known how nice it would be to have a meter on the unit sooner I would have put one on before I ever fired up the generator. They are cheap enough - you can get some on ebay for next to nothing. I eventually did put one on and have about 85 hours on the gen since. Its amazing how fast the time adds up... and how fast maintenance intervals can escape your thought.

The EU2200i is my primary generator at the moment with as compact and convenient as it is. We have a couple different room AC units that it will run if need-be. Our main cabin is the only one that gets AC when needed (rare). Aside from that - both at home and the cabins we can keep all our essential loads going if/when needed on the little EU2200i. It is a pretty amazing little generator. 

Though, I am looking to add a larger inverter gen as that would give us a better leg up on dropping the % load on the gen and it would open up using a microwave. Right now the microwave oven is the only thing we can't run (at either place) at the same time as normal/essential loads.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

FlyFisher said:


> .
> Just a note - if you have not run the generator yet especially - think about getting an hour meter installed on yours so you can keep track of run time and maintenance intervals. Had I known how nice it would be to have a meter on the unit sooner I would have put one on before I ever fired up the generator. They are cheap enough - you can get some on ebay for next to nothing. I eventually did put one on and have about 85 hours on the gen since. Its amazing how fast the time adds up... and how fast maintenance intervals can escape your thought.


 It appears he has the latest version with Bluetooth. If so, he can track hours and oil change/maintenance intervals using the app.


----------

